# FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE-p12, 12.3-RELEASE-p1, 13.0-RELEASE-p6



## grahamperrin@ (Jan 11, 2022)

From the lists of errata notices and security advisories: 

FreeBSD-EN-22:01.fsck_ffs
FreeBSD-EN-22:02.xsave
FreeBSD-EN-22:03.hyperv
FreeBSD-EN-22:04.pcid
FreeBSD-EN-22:05.tail
FreeBSD-EN-22:06.libalias
FreeBSD-SA-22:01.vt
Not yet announced <https://lists.freebsd.org/archives/freebsd-announce/2022-January/index.html>, I guess it'll be soon.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jan 11, 2022)

What are the FreeBSD icons on top of the screen? : freebsd

Now we know. 

A security advisory for the four or more little devils.


----------

